# probleme mit dem handgelenk



## doeberd (5. Dezember 2002)

mir tut beim trailen nach kürzester zeit das handgelenk mit dem ich an der hinterradbremse zieh. das ist echt zum kotzen, ich kann eigentlch garnicht auf dem hinterrad hoppsen, oder frontal wo raufspringen, da is es am meisten.
kennt das jemand, mach ich was falsch, was kann ich dagegen machen??! verzweifel. der doc hat gemeint ich soll 9 mon nix machen, hab schon ma ein jahr nix gemacht, hat nix genützt.
ich hab nen mtb mit 100mm vorbau und hs33.
grüsse, tobias


----------



## tingeltangeltill (5. Dezember 2002)

hi,

wie lange trialst du schon?
am anfang (oder wenn ich lange nicht getrialt bin) hat mir so ziemlich alles weh getan (auch das handgelenk), dass war wirklich heavy, musste dann aufhören.

Aber irgendwann war es dann mal wech......der Körper hat sich dran gewöhnt

/till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (5. Dezember 2002)

Am ehesten passiert das, wenn man von Federgabel auf Starrgabel umsteigt. Das Handgelenk ist aufgrund seiner Konstruktion nicht für die Extrembelastung gemacht. 
Als Alarmzeichen des Körpers kommt dann dieser natürliche Schmerz.

Ich denke, dass jeder Trialer dieses Problem kennt...

Man muss versuchen dem ganzen entgegenzuwirken und dementsprechend sanfter zu fahren. Am Anfang ist das kaum Möglich und deshlab erscheinen gehäuft diese Schmerzen. 
Das legt sich aber mit der Zeit...

Zum Arzt wäre ich zwar deswegen nicht gleich gerannt, aber du siehst ja was das bringt. Warte mal 2-3 Tage ab...dann sind die Schmerzen spätestens weg! 9 Monate 

Wenn du versuchst deine Unterarme zu stärken, dann wirkst du dem ganzen effektiv entgegen. Zudem fährst du sicherer, durch erhöhte Stützkraft.

Ansonsten würde ich immer empfehlen anfangs mit dem Handgelenk rumzuspielen .... drehen etc. Zudem sollte man mit den Fingern Dehnungsübungen machen. Das bereitet die Senen im Unterarm auf erhöhten Ansrpuch vor  

MATZE

PS: Hände weg von diesen scheiß Powerballdingern


----------



## doeberd (5. Dezember 2002)

meint ihr echt, das geht mit der zeit weg, es fühlt sich reichlich wie ne sehnenscheidenentzündung (wenn das ma kein langes wort ist) an und es sticht in handgelenk beim drehen und ist erst nach ner woche wieder einigermaßen weg.
abba ihr macht mir hoffnung dasss der kack mit der zeit weg geht, sonst krich ich ne krise! ich mach mit nem radl nix lieber als sachen wegen denen mich andere für bekloppt halten und ich liebe das tierische quietschen von bremsen mit bitumen drauf.
doeberd


----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. Dezember 2002)

also,
bei mir wars am anfang(vor 4 monaten) auch so ähnlich, aber als ich dann die bremshebel einmal neu eingestellt habe und mir einen guten handschuh kaufte, nahm der schmerz von mal zu mal ab.


und heute fahre ich seeeehr hardkore und mir schmerzt das handgelenk nicht mehr.   


alex


----------



## spacko (5. Dezember 2002)

Also bei mir war des Haargenauso!!!!
Ich hatte am Anfang richtig heftige Probleme mitm Handgelenk, aber nach einiger Zeit gewöhnt sich dein Handgelenk dran!!!!
Oder du machst des wie und brichst dir des Handgelenk an und es heilt so richtig schlecht zusammen und knaxt wie Hund!!!!
So isse bei mir links und rechts!!!
De Jan G. kann seine Handgelenke gar nich mehr richtig bewegen!!!
Max


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Dezember 2002)

Versuchmal Lenker und oder Bremshebel weiter nach vorne oder hinten zu drehn. liegt garantiert dadrann!!!

Als ich von Federgabel auf Starrgabel umgestiegen bin hatt ich keine Probleme... ich fands auch irgendwie weicher mit Stargabel weil man besser den untergrund gefühlt hat...

Ronny


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Dezember 2002)

Also ich weiß was du meinst das hatte ich auch mal vor ein paar Jahren an beiden Handgelenken, bin dann zum Doc der hat das gesalbt und bandagiert... und schonen sollte ichs auch 

Aber ich wär ja nicht der der ich bin, wenn ich da keine Lösung gefunden hätte!

Also hab ich mir so Inline-Skate Handschoner gekauft und die Schiene der Handflächenseiten rausgenommen, die haben meine Handgelenke beim trialen stabilisiert und es ging einigermaßen schmerzfrei. Der Clou ist, dass du dich nach ner Weile an die richtige Handhaltung gewöhnst. D.h. ich bin die Dinger so 4 Monate gefahren und hatte danach die super ergonomishe und haste nicht gesehen Handhaltung, und auch nie wieder Probleme damit...

Dafür hab ich jetzt ein neues Problem: Das Gelenk zwischen meiner linken Hand und dem Ringfinger schmerzt seit einiger Zeit furchtbar und fühlt sich auch merkwürdig an (es "rubbelt" so unter der Haut) Der Doc meint das sei nur Überbeanspruchung, aber weg gehen tuts trotzdem nicht. Also Backhops und Drops kann ich echt knicken vor Schmerz.

Kennt das vielleicht schon jemand????


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Dezember 2002)

Das Gelenk zwischen meiner linken Hand

könntest du das bitte ein bisschen besser erklären es interessiert mich, weil ich will wissen auf was ich in nächster zeit vorbereitet sein muss.

alex


----------



## ey-le-an (6. Dezember 2002)

wie schon trialmatze gesagt hat, das problem kennt wohl jeder, auch ich.
am besten war es bei mir, wenn ich eine flexible/dehnbare bandage drangemacht habe und die handschuhe richtig fest am klettverschluß zugemacht habe, das bringt ein bischen stabilität am handgelenk.
ich hatte auch mal eine zeitlang das problem, dass ich morgens nach dem aufstehen ca 30min kaum meine finger strecken oder zur faust machen konnte, das war wie gicht oder do, ist aber auch vergangen.
dazu kommen: rückenschmerzen, prellungen, knieprobleme, blutblasen, ...lol


----------



## doeberd (6. Dezember 2002)

hi,
ja, ich hab neulich ma meinen lenker weiter zurück gemacht, und die bremsen so eingestellt, dass die hebel beim druckpunkt recht weit vom lenker weg sind, seitdem ist es echt besser.
ich fands halt cool, wenn die bremsen spät kommen, blöd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Dezember 2002)

@alex_de_luxe

Na das Gelenk, das den Ringfinger mit meiner linken Hand verbindet meien ich.

Achso ja Rückenschmerzen durch Nerveinklemmungen und Knieprobleme kenn ich auch...


----------



## konrad (6. Dezember 2002)

na,bei so vielen wehwechen muss ich auch mal was schreiben.
ich hat mir mal das handgelenk angebrochen-vor den sommerferien!und ich hatte gerade das geld für mein echo 
zusammen.also da steht dann halt son geiles echo in deinem 
schuppen und du hast ein gibs am arm-das war echt *******.
und ein tag,nach dem ich den gibs los war,hab ich erstmal ein 1,80m drop gemacht-danach war mein gelenk erstmal wieder 
für 3 monate angeschwollen.aber das alles ist jetzt wieder heile.
ich hab jedoch probleme mit den handflächen-ihr kennt
doch sicherlich diese hornhaut,die man am übergang zwischen
handfläche und finger hat.wenn ich dann mal 3stunden am stück trialn war tun mir die hände so weh,dass ich den lenker
garnicht mehr richtig festhalten kann-und unter der hornhaut 
bilden sich immer blasen.würde es helfen dünnere griffe zu nehmen-zur zeit fahre ich die syntace screw-on-die sind 
ziehmlich dick,aber auch bequem.
ein angerissenen miniskus habe ich auch schon!
wer kann das noch toppen???


----------



## Charek F (7. Dezember 2002)

Ja tach auch!also dess mit der hornhautrobiers mal mit sport-tape!einfach über die stellen wo s de blasen(hornhaut) kleben! fühlt sich zwar am anfang en bissen komisch an aber wenn de dich biss dran gewöhnt hat dann merkst es fast nich mehr!!das iss aber nur fürn anfang!wenn sich dann an deinen handflächen härtere haut gebildet hatt dann brauchst des tape nich mehr!welche handschuhe hast denn eigentlich?vielleicht sind die auch einfach zu "gross" oder zu "weit"(deine hande dürfen nich die ganze zeit am verrutschen sein)!probiers vielleicht mal mit engeren handschuhen!
dann zum handgelenk: hatte dieses prob am anfang auch!ging dann auch zum doc. der sagte genau das selbe wie beiden andern!pausen... hab ich dann natürlich auch getan   
also ich hab mir dann son handgelenkschoner aus der apoteke geholt!(iss eigentlich fürs krafttraining,zum stabilisieren des gelenks) des hatt dann geholfen (nach einiger zeit)!!!!!!!!!!
ich hoffe ich konnte dir hiermit helfen!!!
mfg Charel


----------



## Charek F (7. Dezember 2002)

ich wusste gar nich dass ich so viel geile fehler schreiben kann!!!


----------



## konrad (7. Dezember 2002)

also an den handschuhen kann es nicht liegen,ich hab 
welche von fox,in größen M und ich hab große hände-
die handschuh liegen extrem eng an.
was ist denn nun mit den griffen-fahren sich solche dünnen 
von monty oder megamo besser?


----------



## Jerry (8. Dezember 2002)

So also

das prob mit den AHndgelenken kannte ich nie!, aber dafür andere!
Mein kleiner Finger an der linken Hand is hin. Wenn ich meine linke Hand zu Faust mache (früh am Morgen ganz besonders - genau wie bei ey-le-an) bleibt mein kleiner Finger in der position. Wenn ich mich dann anstrenge kann ich ihn unter schmerzen wieder strecken. Dann kommt dazu noch son ein Gefühl als wenn sich ein Knochen einränkt, echt mieß!

Dann hatte ich scon einmal Prob mit meiner rechten KnieKEHLE. Das war wohl ne Überlastung. Da konnte ich nicht mehr auftreten! Bin dann zum Arzt der mir sonne elektron Masage verschrieben hat.  Das problem ist, das ich nach 2h Fahrt das immer noch spüre, ist zwar längst nicht mehr so heftig, aber man hält sich doch zurück!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froetz (12. Dezember 2002)

Hi, hatte frueher auch andauernd Probleme mit den Handgelenken - hab aber seit ner weile dir fetten Biogrips drauf und hab seit dem keine probs mehr - früher hab ich mir auch andauernd die handgelenke gestaucht wenn ich irgendwo runtergedopst bin - mit biogrips kein problem mehr... die andern meinen zwar immer die griffe sehn total ******** aus - ich find sie saugut...


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Dezember 2002)

Ja nur mit diesen Griffen wirst du nie nen Trialer sehn!!!

Ronny


----------



## konrad (12. Dezember 2002)

die dinger sind doch so fett,dass man mit der hand garnicht um den lenker kommt!wenn du während eines drops mal von
den abrutschst stauchst du dir nicht nur das handgelenk!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Dezember 2002)

Die dinger sind nur für Cityräder.... vieleicht noch für Uphiller oder leicten Cross Country aber mehr nicht...

Ronny


----------



## Rölle (12. Dezember 2002)

Bei mir war am Anfang immer die rechte Hand taub und zwar komlett. Das hat sich dann immer erst nach 1-monatiger Pause erst wieder gebessert, so dass ichs zuletzt einfach ignoriert habe. Gebessert hat sich das erst durch weichere und vor allem dickere Griffe. In dem Fall lag das eindeutig daran.


----------



## Jerry (12. Dezember 2002)

Ich hatte mal die Oury. Die sind zwar sau bequem, aber zu dick. Damit habe ich übrigens auch schon meine Probs mit meinen Fingern bekommen!
Die Bio-Grips sind sicherlich aus gesundheitlicher Sicht gut, aber damit kannst du nicht ordentlich trialen! Es sein denn man hat übergroße Hände!
Ich versuche zb meine Fnger mit Tape zu stützen. 

Jerry


----------



## fannat (21. August 2005)

hey leute ich habe auch diesen mist mit dem handgelenk ... also kann mir jemand ein onlineshop sagen wo solche dinger bestellen kann ? ich habe gehört  dass die handgelenke dann nicht so stark beansprucht werden und länger halten.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. August 2005)

ich hab dat problem, dass mir mein(e) fußgelenk(e) schon nach ner kleineren unsauberen landung höllisch weh tun. dann geht erstma nix mehr und ich muss mich fünf minuten hinsetzen bis ich wieder richtig gehn kann...


----------



## Benzman22 (21. August 2005)

das problem mit den handgelenken ist uralt, ist früher oft bei motocrossfahrern aufgetreten. das liegt einzig und allein an den zu breiten lenkern die zu wenig gegröpft sind (siehe try all). umso breiter ein lenker wird umso mehr muss er gegröpft sein, das heist nach oben gebogen sein, um das handgelenkt nicht zu überdehnen (bei den echo lenkern ist das ganz gut gelöst). die schmerzen kommen von den überdehnten sehnen (sehnenscheiden entzündung ist die folge.) hatte das problem auch, habe mir dan einen echo lenker geholt und in auf ca 71,5 cm gekürzt und seit dem dem ist es um einiges besser geworden.
wichtig ist auch das man die bremshebel richt positioniert, will heissen das handgelenk soll beim stehen auf dem rad vom oberarm eine gerade linie bilden. (als beispiel: Herr Belaey fährt seine bremshebel für meinen geschmack viel zu hoch, kommt, wie wir ja alle wisssen, aber trotzdem sehr gut damit zurecht. man sollte es aber trotzdem nicht übertreiben. ein breiter lenker hat nicht nur vorteile  
ich denke so 68-72 cm sind immer ausreichend.

mfg BAstian


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. August 2005)

ich fahr den 760er bt lenker und meine bremshebel sind fast senkrecht nach unten gestellt. hab damit null probs. handgelenksschmerzen kenn ich garnich. eher schmerzende blasen inner handfläche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidehop (21. August 2005)

mitn handgelenk hab ich null probleme.aber ich hatte ma so 3-4wochen was mit der schulter ich konnte die zeit mein rechten arm garnich hebn aber so plötzlich wie es kam ging es auch wieder weg mysteriös    egal hauptsache alles is wieder ok


----------



## fannat (21. August 2005)

Benzman22 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem mit den handgelenken ist uralt, ist früher oft bei motocrossfahrern aufgetreten. das liegt einzig und allein an den zu breiten lenkern die zu wenig gegröpft sind (siehe try all). umso breiter ein lenker wird umso mehr muss er gegröpft sein, das heist nach oben gebogen sein, um das handgelenkt nicht zu überdehnen (bei den echo lenkern ist das ganz gut gelöst). die schmerzen kommen von den überdehnten sehnen (sehnenscheiden entzündung ist die folge.) hatte das problem auch, habe mir dan einen echo lenker geholt und in auf ca 71,5 cm gekürzt und seit dem dem ist es um einiges besser geworden.
> wichtig ist auch das man die bremshebel richt positioniert, will heissen das handgelenk soll beim stehen auf dem rad vom oberarm eine gerade linie bilden. (als beispiel: Herr Belaey fährt seine bremshebel für meinen geschmack viel zu hoch, kommt, wie wir ja alle wisssen, aber trotzdem sehr gut damit zurecht. man sollte es aber trotzdem nicht übertreiben. ein breiter lenker hat nicht nur vorteile
> ich denke so 68-72 cm sind immer ausreichend.
> 
> mfg BAstian


wieviel grad biegung hat denn so ein echo lenker - ich hab mir ein da bomb tribal bar bestellt , glaubst du der ist gekröpft genug ?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. August 2005)

ich glaub mit dem lenker gibts keine handgelenksprobleme


----------



## Moppel_kopp (22. August 2005)

Also, das problem mit den blasen hatte ich auch(doch na na zeit voller schmerz gehts dann irgendwann weg  ) mein einziges problem liegt an meinen füßen, da ich einen senk knick recht plattfuß oder so habe tun sie schon öfters weh und muss alle 10min ne pause machen! also ich fahre ohne einlagen in den schuhen, trialt ihr mit oder ohne einlagen ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (22. August 2005)

Die Probleme hatte ich Anfangs auch. Ist aber alles eine Frage der Technik.

Ganz ohne Wehwehchen wird´s beim Trial wohl nie gehen. Habe im Moment Probleme mit meinem Schultereckgelenk. 

Probier´s mal mit dem Bike-Setup (Bremshebelstellung)und überlege, was Du an Deiner Drop-Technik verbessern kannst.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. August 2005)

Jerry schrieb:
			
		

> So also
> 
> das prob mit den AHndgelenken kannte ich nie!, aber dafür andere!
> Mein kleiner Finger an der linken Hand is hin. Wenn ich meine linke Hand zu Faust mache (früh am Morgen ganz besonders - genau wie bei ey-le-an) bleibt mein kleiner Finger in der position. Wenn ich mich dann anstrenge kann ich ihn unter schmerzen wieder strecken. Dann kommt dazu noch son ein Gefühl als wenn sich ein Knochen einränkt, echt mieß!
> ...


lol das gleiche hab ich auch, zwar jetzt nur noch sehr schwach aber nach 2 Tagen trial is das dann am Morgen danach schon spürbar.
Hat Monate gedauert bis es schwächer geworden ist (bin aber die ganze Zeit auch gefahren, also keine Pausen eingelegt).


----------



## fannat (22. August 2005)

Trialmatze schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hände weg von diesen scheiß Powerballdingern



wieso dass ? ich dachte die sollen das handgelenk nur stärken ?


----------



## Schlingsi (22. August 2005)

das mit dem handgelenk kann auch ne ganz kuriose ursache haben. ich hatte auch mal richtig krasse schmerzen in nem handgelenk. da war ein nerv im nacken eingeklemmt der bis in die hand geht- darauf hin hat der typ mit mal todes den eingerenkt und ein paar stunden später war alles wieder gut. 
ist dann noch ein paar mal passiert bis ich feststellete das das immer nur passiert wenn ich mich nich vorm fahren aufgewärmt habe. seit dem lassen ich den kopf immer kreisen (genau diese übung wo die mädchen im sportunterricht immer nur mitgemacht haben)


----------

